# goclever tab a93.2 how to reset



## jonin (Mar 3, 2009)

hi guys,

this goclever tab a93.2 wont start and when it does its so slow...
i want to reset it but dont know how

there is a reset button i push and it just power resets
i also googled and saw to hold the power and + vol up
this presents an android on his back with his chest open
like the instructions show
but there are no other menus...no options..and after a min it just restarts.

has anybody got any idea...do i have to use a program and download the rom
from goclever or something

any help appreciated

thanks
jonin


----------

